
No shareholder control and Sky-high valuation – Will Snapchat IPO succeed? - karthiks25
https://craft.co/blog/intense-competition-slowing-growth-no-shareholder-control-and-sky-high-valuation-will-snapchat-ipo-succeed
======
gigatexal
Do the alibaba shares have voting rights, it didn't stop their rocketing in
value.

Yeah no rights for alibaba: [http://fortune.com/2014/09/18/alibaba-ipo-
shareholders/](http://fortune.com/2014/09/18/alibaba-ipo-shareholders/)

